# Vídeos de electrónica en Youtube



## thevenin (Oct 17, 2007)

Tétris con PIC:






Robot que escala:






Robot que Toca cumpleaños feliz en un piano






En fin, y más que hay por youtube


----------



## thevenin (Oct 18, 2007)

Animación en osciloscopio:






Joder con la peña.


----------



## thevenin (Oct 30, 2007)

¿Alguna teoría sobre como se puede haber hecho el último circuito? El de la animación en
osciloscopio.


----------



## thevenin (Nov 5, 2007)

Descargando un TRC de monitor,






mieditis aguda


----------



## Heterodino (Nov 5, 2007)

Hola, acabo de ingresar en el foro al ver comentarios sobre las imagenes del You tube, en epecial sobre la animacion en el osciloscopio,  herramienta poco conocida en su capacidad pues todos tienen una entrada llamada Z, en la parte posterior, con ella se modula la intensidad del haz, 
y mediante eso y entradas externas de sincronismo se puede mostrar en la entrada cualquier señal de video,  se separan los sincronismos y el horizontal al X, el vertical al Y y la señal al Z, 
hace muchos años hice el experimento y funcionaba.

saludos a todos,


----------



## caliche (Nov 29, 2007)

Me encanto este:






Parece que son una hilera de leds RGB que giran a alta velocidad formando un cilindro, mientras que con algún circuito microcontrolado sensan la posición de la hilera y emite luz del color que determine la figura.

No sabría como hacerlo, pero es realmente espectacular.

Saludos.


----------



## caliche (Nov 29, 2007)

Miren estos videos, tiene un funcionamiento similar:

Quien se anima a desarrollar un proyecto como este:






Este es un proyecto mucho mas desarrollado, creo que es comercial:






Aunque este se aparta un poco, que tal este reloj de arena digital:


----------



## ciri (Nov 30, 2007)

Tengo un planeta, igualito a ese en casa de velador..


----------



## Elvic (Dic 24, 2007)

aquí otros vídeos 

El motor mas simple






Desoldando componentes SOIC.


----------



## leop4 (Dic 24, 2007)

y este muy bueno [ame="http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=8suJ7-ozAP0&feature=related"]YouTube - retirar SMD usando ferro passar roupa[/ame]


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 25, 2007)

No sería mejor que lo pusieras asi?¿?:
[ame="http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=8suJ7-ozAP0&feature=related"]YouTube - retirar SMD usando ferro passar roupa[/ame]


----------



## ciri (Dic 25, 2007)

Me encantó el pequeño motor muy bueno!.

leop4, simplemente hay que calentar la plancha, por ahñi no tenía la temperatura suficiente cuando lo probaste, algunos le colocan servilletas de papel abajo de la placa para no quemarla!..


----------



## leop4 (Dic 25, 2007)

jajaja muy bueno entonces la pondre al maximo esta ves pero la plaqueta que le pongo yo arriva de la plancha los pines de los componentes me levantan la placa esa del video esta totalmente apoyada soble la plancha es otro impreso diferente ese es de arriva. el mio es el mas comun de todos el de abajo.jeje gracias ciri


----------



## bitneu (Feb 4, 2008)

aqui algo de motivacion...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dz5t6p3G-kM"]YouTube - Video Orgullo Electronico - Roboshow Itson - minirobotica[/ame]


----------



## alco79ar (Mar 17, 2008)

Me encanto el video de motivacion, Adelante!
Saludos


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 18, 2008)

Muy bueno el video de la motivación!
Ya hasta me bajé la canción de fondo :mrgreen: 

Acá les dejo uno un poco loco   

*Instant Laser Coffee *


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 4, 2008)

Sera que esta tecnología si influye sobre los jurados?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTkX-2faAr4"]YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.[/ame]

Saludos.


----------



## ciri (Abr 5, 2008)

jaja es como los magos te muestran el truco pero no el secreto..


----------



## XandroX (Ago 14, 2009)

bueno, una seccion sin mucha popularidad, vamos a ver si remontamos un poco 

Este capas ya muchos lo vieron, esta muy bueno, al parecer son unos super seccionadores abriendoce bajo carga






y aca un inclinometro, la nueva generacion de niveles para albañileria jaja


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ago 30, 2009)

Un led ¿ alguien sabe su nombre?


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 31, 2009)

No conocia este post... ese video de la motivacion es buenisimo... de lo mejor que he visto....


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Sep 1, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:


> No conocia este post... ese video de la motivacion es buenisimo... de lo mejor que he visto....



De que video ablas no expecificas.


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 1, 2009)

Esta en la primera pagina..... 

YouTube - Video Orgullo Electronico - Roboshow Itson - minirobotica


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Sep 1, 2009)

A vale pues la verdad, que te anima a seguir y no decaer en los momentos que falla algo para penasar y dar con el fallo, que la mayoria de las veces es una tonteria.
¿ Moderador eres humano o un software?
Te lo digo porque das respuestas muy cortas y te das cunta de todo muy rapido, te lo digo tambien porque me cerrastes un tema por comentar cosas peligrosas.
Un saludo.


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 1, 2009)

jajajajaa... hasta donde me han dicho soy humano.... pero la verdad quien sabe.... 

No, ya hablando en serio siempre me ha gustado mas ir directo y al grano....


----------



## asherar (Sep 7, 2009)

Este video no es de electrónica precisamente, pero no quise abrir un tema nuevo. 
Creo que es importante ver este video para entender que realmente con la corriente no se juega. :evil:
Los que son impresionables tomen sus precauciones porque al final el video es medio duro. 

http://terratv.terra.cl/Entretenimi...204/Captan-dramatica-muerte-en-tren-indio.htm

Cuídense ;-)

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 10, 2009)

...
...
... Literalmente se carbonizo... Hay que tener mucha precaución cuando se trata de altos voltajes... Y más si es en AC.

Saludos!!!


----------



## fernandob (Sep 10, 2009)

no te confies tacatomon.

creo que cc es peor.

yo trabajo todos lso dias con 220vca y el pero susto de mi vida fue con un microondas, la zona de el capacitor de AT.

ahi hay cc .

y fue .......un susto de aquellos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 11, 2009)

, Sea AC, CD , YZ, no importa... Al final te pueden matar... Mucha precaución.

EJje, Esos capacitores de micro, por nada soportan 2000V.

See You!!!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 19, 2009)

Por si dudaban de la habilidad de los robots.

*ASIMO esquivando obstáculos*

YouTube - ASIMO avoids moving obstacles


----------



## asherar (Sep 19, 2009)

En el video siguiente vemos que, por mirar para el costado, ... Ups! 
Asimo se da un porrazo


----------



## fernandob (Sep 19, 2009)

se quiso hacer el canchero ante la multitud y se tropezo por boludo.

contundente prueba de que los experimentos con IA para convertir a los robots en lo mas parecido posible a seres humanos  esta en marcha y progresa .

;-)


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Dic 1, 2009)

Un receptor de radio que construi y que ademas funciona sin pilas.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVQ0uuQgHQ4


----------



## Elvic (Dic 4, 2009)

> Un receptor de radio que construi y que ademas funciona sin pilas.



felicidades que buen proyecto me hizo recordar viejos tiempos jeje

Recuerdo que lo mas difícil era conseguir el diodo que yo lo llamaba "diodo de cristal"  probe con distintos diodos rectificadores hasta el zener jajajajajaj; al final logre hacerlo funcionar conectándolo a la antena de tv jeje ..


----------



## electrodan (Dic 7, 2009)

Elvic dijo:


> [...] al final logre hacerlo funcionar conectándolo a la antena de tv jeje ..


Yo lo conecté a la estandar que traen todos, esa "de cuernitos", y funcionó! Y yo que quería hacer una antena de nosecuantos metros (creo que 18 o algo así) .


----------



## unleased! (Dic 7, 2009)

Alguien ha probado a desoldar componentes con soldador y un compresor????

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Al8XhH5GK7o&feature=related



lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Un led ¿ alguien sabe su nombre?
> 
> YouTube - Led RGB


Los veo por ebay con el nombre de "RGB flash led" pero en vez de cambiar de color progresivamente lo hace de golpe...


----------



## Pinchuu (Dic 8, 2009)

thevenin dijo:


> ¿Alguna teoría sobre como se puede haber hecho el último circuito? El de la animación en
> osciloscopio.



M...creo que no es muy real esto . Me da a mi que eso no se puede hacer en el osciloscopio. Tal vez sí, ojalá me equivoque, pero hay que verlo en directo eso jeje.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 8, 2009)

unleased! dijo:


> Alguien ha probado a desoldar componentes con soldador y un compresor????
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Al8XhH5GK7o&feature=related



El Sr. Tecnico del video lo hace ver MUY facil. Pero si es posible. La practica hace el maestro.

Hoy en la tarde lo intentare.

Saludos!!!


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Dic 11, 2009)

Elvic dijo:


> felicidades que buen proyecto me hizo recordar viejos tiempos jeje
> 
> Recuerdo que lo mas difícil era conseguir el diodo que yo lo llamaba "diodo de cristal"  probe con distintos diodos rectificadores hasta el zener jajajajajaj; al final logre hacerlo funcionar conectándolo a la antena de tv jeje ..





Gracias por tus elogios.



unleased! dijo:


> Alguien ha probado a desoldar componentes con soldador y un compresor????
> 
> 
> Los veo por ebay con el nombre de "RGB flash led" pero en vez de cambiar de color progresivamente lo hace de golpe...





Gracias, pero ya descubrí, gracias a la ayuda de los foreros de esta página, como se llamaba.
Un saludo.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Feb 25, 2010)

Bueno esto es uno de mis ultimos experimentos, espero que os guste:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKS_2RIwDU8
Saludos.


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 25, 2010)

aqui esta el video de mi amplificador...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-amp-equalizador-graficador-30725/#post259314

Y en el mismo post, esta la explicacion.
No veo caso repetir el link de youtube, si esta dentro del post.

Salu2!


----------



## gcgiron (Ene 19, 2011)

Aqui hay un video del Control de un motor DC con el CI 555 y dos transistores PNP y NPN






Se visualiza en una pantalla LCD 16x2 un mensaje que pasa de derecha a izquierda






Se desea llenar un tanque con dos quimicos, los cuales son mezclados y drenados cuando se oprime el boton de arranque, que arranca la bomba 1, despues de 5 segundos, la cantidad apropiada de quimico 1 ya ha sido bombeada, y la bomba se apaga. Entonces arranca la bomba 2, por 3 segundos. agregando el quimico 2 al tanque. Entonces arranca el motor de mezclado durante 10 segundos. Despues se abre la electrovalvula y arranca la bomba 3 durante 8 segundos vaciando el tanque; se tiene un boton de paro.






Es un proceso de produccion con banda transportadora, motor ac, silo, electrovalvula, sensor de nivel y de proximidad, programado y simulado con LogixPro Simulator






Contador arriba de 0-9 y contador abajo de 9-0 con el PIC16F877A y visulizado en dos display de 7 segmentos






Esta es una simulacion en LogixPro Simulator de dos compresores gobernados por un PLC







Sistema hidraulico basico con PLC





 
Simulado en Automation Studio 5 versión educacional

Este es un mensaje LCD, que hice para el grupo de compuertas lógias de emagister.






Esta simulacion la hice para promocionar el curso de hidraulica del SENA, Colombia






Termometro digital con PIC16F877A-LCD-LM35






Conexion directa de motor monofasico, simulado Automation Studio 5 version educacional






El clásico contador CMOS. Solo para pantallas de cátodo común. 
La entrada de reloj admite pulsos limpios CMOS.
Lleva solo 3 integrados en total, los cuales se pueden alimentar con un voltaje entre 3-15 VDC.
El pulsador en el pin 15 es reset.
Las resistencias son de 220 ohm para voltajes de hasta 9 V. Para voltajes mayores son de 1 K a 1/2 W.






El CI 7490 es un decodificador y contador monolitico binario.
El CI 7447 es un dispositivo decodificador de BCD a 7 segmentos.
El display de 7 segmentos es de anodo comun.


----------



## david2009 (Ene 21, 2011)

estos son mis cosas  que estando al pedo arme


1 parlante de papel






3 amplificador parlante con luz rítmica zapallo(boliche de cucarachas)






4 est es de yapa mi arañita


----------



## fernandob (Ene 24, 2011)

....................................................................


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Oct 15, 2011)

Aqui os dejo mi Radio Galena:


----------



## BKAR (Oct 25, 2011)

no es preciosa...

bueno al tema...
como rayos hago eso o algo similar??
por favor si es posible links en español




mensaje en el aire? reloj de helice le dicen...
yo intente 8 leds todos del puerto B del 16f84..ya q mas da le dare un uso dije...
enviaría un vídeo pero no tengo cámara a la mano

..empece a hacer un "prototipo"
siquiera q muestre una palabra
quería q muestre mi nombre y como q no se visualizaba bien..incluso le podia cambiar la velocidad y nada
me dije sera con un pwm controlado a los leds..o los espacios entre caracteres tienen q ser mayores..al final lo deje...


----------



## josemanuelma15 (Oct 26, 2011)

:buenpost: :buenpost:


----------



## fernandob (Oct 26, 2011)

BKAR dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJzt9eFShE0&feature=related
> no es preciosa...
> 
> ...


 
la sacaste de youtube o la tenes en tu mesita de luz ????


----------



## mdchaparror (Oct 26, 2011)

Acá les dejo un vídeo hecho en una clase de mi Universidad (Campos electromagnéticos) 
Así se ven 15000 Voltios


----------



## jaimepsantos (Nov 4, 2011)

Solo una pregunta, como lo hacen?


----------



## djwash (Nov 4, 2011)

*Jaimepsantos*, es el principio de funcionamiento de una bateria/pila, funciona con otras frutas tambien.


----------



## BKAR (Nov 4, 2011)

es la primera ves que ves eso?
ahora yo pregunto...
el limón o la fruta que sea luego de "descarge completamente" su puede comer?


----------



## djwash (Nov 4, 2011)

No, tenés que poner a cargar los limones antes de comerlos...


----------



## asherar (Nov 7, 2011)

djwash dijo:


> *Jaimepsantos*, es el principio de funcionamiento de una bateria/pila, funciona con otras frutas tambien.


Yo diría también que depende más del material de los electrodos que de la fruta utilizada, mientras tenga jugo ácido.



BKAR dijo:


> ahora yo pregunto...
> el limón o la fruta que sea luego de "descarge completamente" su puede comer?


Debería cambiar algo el sabor, ya que al "descargarse", se neutraliza el ácido. 
Esto se entiende mejor tocando con la lengua los dos polos de una pila.
Si la pila está cargada la sensación de cosquilleo es muy fea, aunque totalmente inofensiva.
Con la pila descargada no se siente nada.


----------



## BKAR (Nov 7, 2011)

djwash dijo:


> No, tenés que poner a cargar los limones antes de comerlos...



Creo que le atina mas la respuesta de asherar, como también dependen de los Anodos y Catodos (material) a poner funciona con cualquier cítrico , y una ves vi con una papa

.... bueno alguna ves se han imaginado hacer una Computadora completa
si si con su CPU y GPU, pero a full TTLs??
derrepente ya lo han visto en algun tema de foro
pero si no, ahi lo tienen
http://www.unazonageek.com/2011/06/computador-de-8-bits-completamente.html
y
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=qYvr0b8jqbg


----------



## Tardobass (Ene 11, 2012)

Esta fuente consta de dos fuentes independientes las cuales tienen un rango de 1.2[v] hasta 23[v]. Si se desea trabajar con una fuente simétrica tiene la opción de conectar en serie las fuentes, por lo que puede llegar a proporcionar un voltaje de 2.4 hasta 46 volts, o bien de -1.2 hasta +23 volts, si las fuentes se encuentran conectadas en serie, un led de color verde lo indicará. Cuenta también con una alarma sonora así como visual indicadora de corto circuito. El voltímetro se realizó con el PIC16f876A. Para la fenólica de los display's se ocupó una tarjeta de doble cara y de una cara para las fuentes.

Realizado por Mario Alberto Corona Cadenas 
Facultad de Ingeniería de la Universidad Nacional Autónoma de México UNAM


----------

